# Do rabbits use hammocks?



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey guys, i was just wondering if anyone hassome experiences with getting a hammock for their rabbit's cage (theclip-on, pet ones).

Do rabbits like them? If they do, i'll get one next time at the store.


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2007)

Ive seen some rabbits at the shelter who like them. Others just pee on them 

Im always worried that one of my bunnies would hurt themselves on one (I can envision getting a leg trapped or something).

Have you ever tried giving her a bed to lay in? I bought one for Mr.Tumnus and Lucy and they love it. I had to take the stuffing out of thebottom, but other than that its great for them to hang out in.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Haley  I wasthinking about how a hammock may be a little unsturdy for a rabbit too,ill check out the beds they have next time i visit the store.


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2007)

A good place for beds is Target or Walmart. Theyhave cat beds that work great! I got Mr. Tumnus a really cute one for10.00 and then I just cut a hole and pulled the stuffing out of thebottom.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Mar 31, 2007)

I tried this once, I put a strong hammock in but all they did was eat it!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh I buy beds at build-a-bear.


----------

